# New 642LS for her and 340PD for me



## gregg4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have been looking for a CCW for myself and wife. Finally, settled on the S&W 642 LS Lady Smith for her and a 340PD for me. Just back from my LGS and off to the Pistol Permit office tomorrow to take care of paperwork then pick up the pistols saturday. Going to be a fun weekend getting used to these. Everyone I spoke to recommended these for us. What do you think? Happy to join the Smith & Wesson family!:mrgreen:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

gregg4 said:


> Have been looking for a CCW for myself and wife. Finally, settled on the S&W 642 LS Lady Smith for her and a 340PD for me. Just back from my LGS and off to the Pistol Permit office tomorrow to take care of paperwork then pick up the pistols saturday. Going to be a fun weekend getting used to these. Everyone I spoke to recommended these for us. What do you think? Happy to join the Smith & Wesson family!:mrgreen:


welcome from southern oregon.

you got a couple of very good revolvers. if you are not used to the light weight .357 mag pistol the recoil of the 340pd may be a little much, if so take it down a notch and run .38 +p thru it and work up to the full power loads. good set of shooting gloves may help you adjust.

let us know how they feel after a range date.


----------

